

When Patton Rolled Tanks Over Veterans in Washington D.C - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/when-patton-rolled-tanks-over-veterans-in-washington-d-c-329d9c48044c?mc_cid=3e78746f6a&mc_eid=2f9e0e1f76

======
a3n
We still treat veterans terribly. Remember that when your sons and daughters
think about joining the military. [Served 6 years in the Navy, no personal
veteran issues.]

~~~
MrZongle2
Agreed. 4 years in the Army here. As my children get closer to recruiting age,
I will be increasingly vocal in my opposition.

Edit: this strikes me as terrible headline considering (then Major) Patton
plays only a small part in the article...commanding six tanks that demolished
the illegally-constructed housing, not individuals. Douglas MacArthur was the
bigger problem:

 _" The veterans fled across the Anacostia River, and [President] Hoover
ordered the assault to stop. But MacArthur saw the protesters as communist
agitators intent on overthrowing the U.S. government, and continued the
operation."_

